# Newbie going solo



## DSun (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 
I'm new to this forum and to snowboarding in general. 

A few weeks ago I went on my first snowboarding vacation along with my family and it was PERFECT - except for the fact that it only lasted 4 days. 
I knew I was absolutely hooked right after my first hour snowboarding. 

So now I'm planning to go back to the same site (dolomites) for 2 weeks during March, except this time I couldn't find anyone to join me on such a short notice. 

1. For this duration of a trip, and if I'm positive that I will continue snowboarding in the upcoming winters, should I rent a board or buy one? (renting would cost ~150 euro for the duration)

2. Should I buy boots before I consider buying a snowboard? 

3. How odd is it for a female to be making such a trip on her own? Snowboarding alone (I will be taking lessons or a group course perhaps) and apres-ski wise... :dunno: Have you run into other females going solo? 

4. From your experience, what level should I expect to be after 2 weeks of snowboarding every day, all day? 

Thank you, and I'd appreciate any tips/input. :bowdown:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,welcome to the forum and glad to know that you are hooked on snowboarding. Buy boots FIRST, but be sure you have to do it personally. try different ones until you find what is comfortable to you, boots do pack out or stretch overtime so you need to find the ones that just barely touches your toes when you put them on, and when you lean forward your toes back off a little bit. The snowboard issue is up to you in a sense that if you could find one on sale. Your weight, boot size, and type of riding helps to know what to look for. In two weeks time,riding everyday all day i would say you'd be tired as hell! but seriously by then,with some lesson you should be comfortable linking turns and ride on a bit of challenging terrains(green to mild blue runs). You have to know your limit, what i mean with that is do not force yourself to keep riding once you feel exhausted, that is how you could get hurt. Nevertheless, hope you can find somebody at the resort to ride with. Have fun shredding!


----------



## WillyFister?052 (Jan 30, 2014)

From what I've learned from this forum is buy boots first. Crappy rental boots will end your day way before you're ready because your feet hurt. Don't want that on your trip. If you have the jack I would say buy boots, bindings, and a board. I bought everything as cheap as I could and I'm so much happier with it than rental gear. Gives you the advantage of going home and adjusting your stance so you can shred effortlessly. You will not regret owning your own gear.
Hard to say what skill level you will be after 2 weeks straight. Probable pretty damn good. Depends on how well you're progressing now. And, nothing odd about rolling out solo.


----------



## DSun (Mar 2, 2014)

WillyFister?052 said:


> From what I've learned from this forum is buy boots first. Crappy rental boots will end your day way before you're ready because your feet hurt. Don't want that on your trip. If you have the jack I would say buy boots, bindings, and a board. I bought everything as cheap as I could and I'm so much happier with it than rental gear. Gives you the advantage of going home and adjusting your stance so you can shred effortlessly. You will not regret owning your own gear.
> Hard to say what skill level you will be after 2 weeks straight. Probable pretty damn good. Depends on how well you're progressing now. And, nothing odd about rolling out solo.


Thanks for the tips! 

I'll get boots first - of course I will try everything on before I make a purchase, but are there any brands/models you would recommend? 
Same question goes for the board - although I'm a beginner now, I assume it won't take too long into my vacation until I'm more of an intermediate level (and then I might have other preferences from my board)... 

I feel like until now I've made decent progress, at the end of day 3 I managed to link turns a few times (though toeside is still a struggle). Maybe I'm being too optimistic but I'm really hoping that at the end of those 2 weeks I'll be able to see the snowpark.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

You can't drag any of your friends out there with you? Tell them they're lame.

As far as buying a board, I wouldn't just yet. What you can do is contact local shops down there and ask about demo boards or what boards they have on offer for rent. You are kind of in a tough spot. Some shops might have deals going on, then you can buy a board when you are down there. If I were you, I'd be on the phone calling the shops and asking what they have on offer. Even a premium rental for a few days...after you start linking your turns and are more consistent. Good luck.


----------

